# A little advice from a taxi driver.



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

I just want to offer up a little advice for the drivers that are going to be out there tonight. First off when the weather is like this it is going to be very dangerous driving. You may think that there is a lot of money to be made but actually you're not going to be able to get to the jobs because of the weather. Just like in the taxi business you are going to have jobs piled up. Don't try to get them all. Take your time, drive slow, and be very careful. I'm not going to go into the insurance deal I'm sure I beat that dog to death. I personally have a saying when the weather gets this bad. I park my car so I can have it to work another day. No reason to get out there and jeopardize my livelihood and my vehicle to make money that I'm really not going to make any way because I will not be able to move at the pace that is going to require me to make any money. Not trying to scare anybody. But to the ones that go out there, drive carefully, be safe, enjoy the company of the people you are transporting, because there's nothing better than a funny drunk. And have a Happy New Year. I hope the insurance companies get on board and make it a little safer for you guys. And by the way here's another little perk. If you decide not to drive on New Year's night, there will be a lot of early morning work for people who stayed over at parties or rented a hotel room for the night. There may be less cars out and you may make more money doing that. Just offering some ideas. First and foremost be safe.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Really good advice! Many do not consider that longevity is important. Certain behaviors do expose one to more risk. Easy to forget. If you keep taking the risks one day your number will come up!


----------

